# Diabetes experts to give talks about condition in Darlington April 30th 2013, 7pm



## Northerner (Apr 25, 2013)

TWO of the region?s leading experts on diabetes research will speak at an event in Darlington next week.

Professors Roy Taylor and Mike Trennell, from the University of Newcastle, specialise in research into the effects of diet, exercise and movement in the control of diabetes.

They will give a talk at the Dolphin Centre, at 7pm, on Tuesday (April 30).

http://www.thenorthernecho.co.uk/ne...abetes_experts_to_give_talks_about_condition/


----------



## HOBIE (Apr 25, 2013)

Sounds v good !   Darlow must be a good group organising stuff.   Good on them !!


----------

